
From English Major to Software Engineer - breyerjs
https://www.jacksonbreyer.com/words/from-english-major-to-software-engineer
======
kashfi
I’m on a similar path.

I was wondering, hope this isn’t too personal to ask, when you were searching
for that first internship, I am in that stage right now, what did your resume
look like? What sort of projects did you include and did not include?

Besides my curious questions, I enjoyed reading about your experiences and I
hope to read more on your blog.

Cheers!

~~~
breyerjs
Good luck with your switch! I tried to highlight that it's a difficult but
highly rewarding path, if you stick with it.

The first time I (unsuccessfully) applied for internships, I listed my
paralegal work experience and a few programs I'd written. The chatbot I
mentioned in the post was the highlight, even though it was not very
impressive.

When I applied to internships successfully, I was in grad school. So I listed
most of the courses I'd taken. I had more projects to my name at that point
too. The most exciting was a Python script that used machine learning to
figure out who wrote a passage of text. I'd done that for one of my
Computational Linguistics classes and was really jazzed about it.

Hope that helps!

~~~
kashfi
That little bit of advice helps a great deal. Many thanks!

